# Canon EOS 90D Firmware v1.1.1 is now available



## canonnews (Nov 1, 2019)

> New firmware (Version 1.1.1) for the Canon 90D is now available for download. This update adds 24p to 4K and Full HD.
> *Canon EOS 90D Firmware v1.1.1*
> Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Stephenmreyes (Nov 1, 2019)

Will this allow dual pixel autofocus on both without cropping? I hope none of that changes.


----------



## Joules (Nov 1, 2019)

"Fixes an issue" - what, are they not called phenomenon anymore?


----------



## zonoskar (Nov 1, 2019)

Maybe an issue is more severe than a phenomenon?


----------



## KT (Nov 2, 2019)

Joules said:


> "Fixes an issue" - what, are they not called phenomenon anymore?


The times, they are changing, or that's what Bob Dylan said. He must have known something.


----------



## Scenes (Nov 2, 2019)

Stephenmreyes said:


> Will this allow dual pixel autofocus on both without cropping? I hope none of that changes.


Yes. Not sure why you thought it would crop or lose dual pixel auto focus with 24p? But yes, you get all the functionality of 25p or 30p just with 24p.


----------



## Scenes (Nov 2, 2019)

It amuses me greatly that thousands of comments were written on this site alone about the lack of 24p.

Now they’ve added it.. there’s a grand total of... four.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2019)

Scenes said:


> It amuses me greatly that thousands of comments were written on this site alone about the lack of 24p.
> 
> Now they’ve added it.. there’s a grand total of... four.


Search and you will find that there have been only 200 posts that mention 24p, and not all were complaints.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 2, 2019)

Scenes said:


> Yes. Not sure why you thought it would crop or lose dual pixel auto focus with 24p? But yes, you get all the functionality of 25p or 30p just with 24p.



It's what the RP does for 4k, crop and lose DPAF.


----------



## Scenes (Nov 2, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> It's what the RP does for 4k, crop and lose DPAF.


oh, ok. I thought you were asking a specific 24p question but it’s more a general 90D question?

Yes, the 90D shoots 4K video uncropped and with dual pixel autofocus. That’s why it’s such a big deal, it’s the first canon DSLR to do so.


----------



## Scenes (Nov 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Search and you will find that there have been only 200 posts that mention 24p, and not all were complaints.



Fun fact. But that’s arguable. Above for example there’s mention of ‘fixing an issue’ which is clearly referencing the 24p controversy but doesn’t mention ‘24p’ in the comments so wouldn’t show up in your search.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2019)

Scenes said:


> Fun fact. But that’s arguable. Above for example there’s mention of ‘fixing an issue’ which is clearly referencing the 24p controversy but doesn’t mention ‘24p’ in the comments so wouldn’t show up in your search.


The word "fixing" or more correctly "fixes" has appeared only a handful of times relevant to this discussion. The search function is very useful.


----------



## trounds (Nov 5, 2019)

An update that allows Dual Pixel through the viewfinder would be nice.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2019)

trounds said:


> An update that allows Dual Pixel through the viewfinder would be nice.


It would be more than nice, it would be a miracle via just a firmware update.


----------



## Michael Clark (Nov 8, 2019)

Scenes said:


> oh, ok. I thought you were asking a specific 24p question but it’s more a general 90D question?
> 
> Yes, the 90D shoots 4K video uncropped and with dual pixel autofocus. That’s why it’s such a big deal, it’s the first canon DSLR to do so.



The 90D is cropped 1.6X when it is "uncropped."


----------



## PVCC (Nov 8, 2019)

ONCE AGAIN, this demonstrates that Customer Requests, Internet buzz (and especially bad Reviews and Complains) do reach Canon Product department.

*The more popular complain, the more chance* for an improvement in a feature via Firmware Update (or inclusion in this case) when there is no hardware limitation.

Not many people know or believe, but Canon has some kind of internet chatting monitoring system.

I do hope Canon also implements *24p for the GX5 II & G7X III*...


----------

